# Estereo a mono



## hibai

¿Alguien me podria ayudar enseñandome algun circuito electrico para pasar sonido estereo a sonido mono?
¿Es posible hacer con amplificador operacionales?

saludos, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Si es para señal esto te sirve, si es para potencia NO
No necesitas nada mas que 2 resistencias iguales (Por ejemplo 22 KOHms), 1 en serie con la señal "L" y la otra en serie con la señal"R", unes las 2 y en esa union tienes la suma del stereo o lo que es lo mismo la señal mono. La maza o tierra, sera la union de las respectivas de cada canal.

Las resistencias cumplen la funcion de mezclar las señales de los 2 canales.
Por momentos suman, por momentos restan, dependiendo de la dinamica de la señales.

Las resistencias se determinan en base a la impedancia de entrada a la etapa de potencia siguiente y las impedancias de salida de los previos que estas sumando.
Digamos que 22K a 33K funcionaran bien en el 90% de los casos y en el 10% restante no se notara ninguna alteración.
En ningún caso habrá peligro de dañar algo


! Traten de no quemar nada, pero si lo hacen, disfrútenlo ¡


----------



## hibai

fogonazo, ¿se podria hacer con un amplificador operacional sumador, sumando la señal del canal derecho y del canal izquierdo?

gracias


----------



## Nimer

si te referís a una compuerta OR, creo que no funcionaría..
porque esas compuertas manejan 1 y 0..
Pero Fogonazo sabrá decirte mejor que yo.


----------



## Fogonazo

hibai: Si se puede, pero ¿ Para que complicar una solucion es sencilla y efectiva ?

Nimer: Correcto, pero hibai habla de señales de audio
Si te llega a interesar, hace un tiempo postee un esquema que emplea compuerta logicas CMOS como amplificador de audio, "encender la luz con aplauso" o algo por el estilo


----------



## morris888

Perdon por meterme, pero si se puede hacer con un operacional sumador o un mezclador con fet, aunque creo que con las dos resistencias de 22k seria suficiente


----------



## scorpionhack

he hestado buscando por el foro y mi pregunta es...

si la señal ya esta amplificada, como puedo pasarlo de estereo a mono?


mercii^^


----------



## Fogonazo

scorpionhack dijo:
			
		

> he hestado buscando por el foro y mi pregunta es...
> 
> si la señal ya esta amplificada, como puedo pasarlo de estereo a mono?
> 
> 
> mercii^^



Si lo que pretendes es poner 2 amplificador de potencia en configuracion stereo que alimente a 1 solo parlante la respuesta es : *NO puedes*

Ahora que si los 2 amplificador son:
exactamente iguales
tiene exactamente la misma ganancia en todo el rango de frecuencias
estan alimentados con una señal unica (Monoaural)

La respuesta es "Tal vez si"


----------



## scorpionhack

yo lo que quiero hacer es cojer en la radio del coche poner un altavoz que sea mono en el maletero cojiendo la señal de los dos altavoces estereo del maletero...

supongo que los dos amplificador seran kompletamente iwal...

esta es la radio que tengo yo=(

http://www.pioneer.es/es/products/archive/DEH-P4900IB/index.html

merci


----------



## Fogonazo

Si tienes una señal Monoaural, morirá siendo una señal monoaural.

Existen algunos circuitos que *simulan* el estéreo introduciendo algunas diferencias de fase en 2 canales amplificador.

Señal es una tensión de audio de algunos milivoltios (Hasta algunos cientos de milivoltios), no sirve para ser escuchada, solo sirve para ser aplicada a un amplificador de potencia.


----------



## maxep

fogonazo una consulta en la palca sueca del tda1562 con filtro low pass(esta posteada y re contra hablada en el post del tda1562) las r para juntar las 2 señales estereo y convertirlas en mono son de 4k7.. lo usea asi en dif ocasiones. y me dio ocmor esultado un canal de la placa de sonido de mi pc quemada... en otra pc.. lo mismo se quemo...  se queman por impedancia generada por la r?.. si pruebo con la de 22k. habra diferencia en la señal alguna atenuacion?


----------



## Fogonazo

maxep dijo:
			
		

> .... las r para juntar las 2 señales estereo y convertirlas en mono son de 4k7.. lo usea asi en dif ocasiones. y me dio ocmor esultado un canal de la placa de sonido de mi pc quemada... en otra pc.. lo mismo se quemo...  se queman por impedancia generada por la r?.. si pruebo con la de 22k. habra diferencia en la señal alguna atenuacion?



No hace mucha diferencia el valor de las resistencias, se buscan para que la impedancia de salida del mezclador no sea demasiado alta y las impedancias de entradas no sean demasiado bajas.
Si es para conectar a la placa de sonido de tu PC (Sin calculo ninguno) yo usaría 27K

No creo que estas resistencias fueran la causa de la quemadura, antes de conectar a la PC verifica que no tengas tensión sobre las resistencias o que el cable a la PC no tenga algún corto, particularmente el plug que va a la placa de sonido


----------



## maxep

gracias fogonazo por tu respuesta .ahora te comento el fin de la placa es conectarla a un stereo de coche por salidas rca. peeor yo lo termine usando enc as conectado a la pc. supongo q es diferente salida. entonces si lo uso en el stereo del auto con las r de 4,7k esta ok no? por algo el diseñador del pcb (que nol epuedo consultar por razones obvias) coloco ese valor, no?


----------



## Fogonazo

Estimo que 4700 Ohms te funcionaran bien


----------



## santiago

por ahi lei que querian pasar de estereo a mono una señal ya amplificada

lo que se hace , teniendo 2 amplificador totalmente identicos, es defasar la señal 180º, produciendo se asi la suma de las 2 potencias, ej tenemos 2 amplificadores de 100, si defasamos y juntamos tendriamos 200 watts de potencia mono

en el foro hay 400 circuitos usen el buscador y van a encontrarlos

saludos


----------



## djfarlo

Buenas, Fogonazo apuntó al principio del hilo que esas resistencias de estéreo a mono se determinaban en función de las impedancias de salida del previo y de entrada a la siguiente etapa. Alguien podría explicar el porqué de esto, o al menos que hace falta saber para calcular esas resistencias.

Por ejemplo, en mi caso tengo una linea estéreo con una Zout de 300ohm que quiero pasar a una mono con Zin de 10Kohm.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo

djfarlo dijo:
			
		

> ......Por ejemplo, en mi caso tengo una linea estéreo con una Zout de 300ohm que quiero pasar a una mono con Zin de 10Kohm.....



Con 2 de 1500 Ohms (1 para cada salida) funcionará OK


----------



## djfarlo

Gracias Fogonazo, y podrías explicarme como la has calculado, aunque sea muy por encima. Te lo agradecería muuucho!


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Quien dijo que las calcule ?

Existe un medio de calculo pero yo use un poco de criterio.
1) Las resistencias no pueden ser de un valor menor a 600 Ohms (aunque la salida soporte 300)
2) Tampoco pueden ser altas por la carga de 10K (si fuesen mayores a 2500 habría pérdidas importantes)

Así que tome un valor conservador de 1500 Ohms


----------



## djfarlo

Buenas de nuevo Fogo... a ver, el punto 2) lo entendí bien, pero el 1) no, como sabes que la salida soporta una carga igual a su impedancia de salida?

Además, lo que estamos haciendo es mezclar dos señales 'casi iguales' en una, por lo q si las mezclásemos sin resistencias ni nada no pasaría nada mientras ambas señales fuesen prácticamente iguales, no?. Pero el caso mas desfaborable sería que p.ej. la señal por un canal fuese muy distinta a la del otro y así, sin poner las resistencias, estaríamos haciendo casi un cortocircuito en la línea, es cierto?

BUeno, lo q realmente me intriga es, pq dices q la línea soporta una carga similar a su impedancia de salida (300ohm). Si habitualmente tendrá q soportar cargas del orden de 10-20 Kohms, no?

Gracias por tu tiempo, y perdona por el mareo, pero todo esto me interesa mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo

djfarlo dijo:
			
		

> ...como sabes que la salida soporta una carga igual a su impedancia de salida?



Es uno de los datos que me diste *Zout 300* Ohms, se supone que es capaz de excitar una carga de 300 Ohms como mínima resistencia, o sea que si le colocas una resistencia inferior a 300 hay peligro de distorsión.
Esta es una especificación habitual en equipos profesionales, y a "Groso Modo" significa que una etapa (Supongo que será un previo) es capaz de excitar a un montón de amplificador o lo que se te ocurra ponerle, siempre y cuando la suma de todas las impedancias que le cargues no sea inferior a 300 Ohms



> Además, lo que estamos haciendo es mezclar dos señales 'casi iguales' en una, por lo q si las mezclásemos sin resistencias ni nada no pasaría nada mientras ambas señales fuesen prácticamente iguales, no?. Pero el caso mas desfavorable sería que p.ej. la señal por un canal fuese muy distinta a la del otro y así, sin poner las resistencias, estaríamos haciendo casi un cortocircuito en la línea, es cierto?



El problema es "El Casi", si fueran 2 señales exactamente iguales no haría falta mezclarlas porque ya seria *"mono"*
Como se supone que no lo son, seguramente habrá diferencias dinámicas de valor instantáneo y/o fase, para evitar que una salida cortocircuito (O cargue) a la otra se colocan las resistencias.
Suponte que en un cierto instante una de las salidas posee un voltaje instantáneo de 300mV y la otra de solo 50mV, la de 300 mV provocará la circulación de corriente sobre la salida de menor valor. (Una especie de cortocircuito) dando como resultado recorte o distorsión



> BUeno, lo q realmente me intriga es, pq dices q la línea soporta una carga similar a su impedancia de salida (300ohm). Si habitualmente tendrá q soportar cargas del orden de 10-20 Kohms, no?



Te lo conteste mas arriba

Espero se entienda, si no es así, no te preocupes yo tampoco entendí nada.


----------



## djfarlo

OK, muchas gracias por la explicación. La duda en todo esto estaba en que yo entendía como Zout, q me especifica la mesa de mezclas, a la impedancia de salida q tiene la propia mesa (según mis conocimientos de electrónica), no como a la Z que es capaz de soportar sin qemarse, tal y como tu me explicas, y por eso todo este lío.

Entonces, cuando en las especificacione pone Zout=300ohm me confirmas que se refiere a la carga máxima (mínima Z) q es capaz de soportar, no?, vale, por eso no lo entendía. 

Es que, en amplificador estudié un poco que la Zout interesa q sea la mínima posible para q caiga lo mínimo la tensión en la salida, pero desconocía q ese valor tb es la carga máxima que puede soportar detras. Ahora gracias a ti ya lo se, aunque, bueno, sigo sin saber el porqué. 

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

que tal amigos estoy de regreso, fui padre por eso mucho tiempo no tengo para leer el foro, tengo una pregunta con respecto a mezclar la salida stereo para mono, tengo armado en transmisor de fm que esta en el foro con los 2n2222 anda de diez(cambie el microfono y le conecte un cable a una salida de audiculares), ahora compre un reproductor de dvd portatil y en el auto mi stereo no tiene entrada aux de audio , el tema es que segun como conecto las salidas o escucho la vos o la musica, si pongo las resistencias de 22k a l/r en la entrada al transmisor me puede afectar en algo al reproductor?esto me permitiria tener una entrada mezclada para que sea mono? gracias


cosas que funcionan, cosas que no, que lindo es el olor a quemado de los componentes---


----------



## Fogonazo

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> que tal amigos estoy de regreso, fui padre por eso mucho tiempo no tengo para leer el foro, tengo una pregunta con respecto a mezclar la salida stereo para mono, tengo armado en transmisor de fm que esta en el foro con los 2n2222 anda de diez(cambie el microfono y le conecte un cable a una salida de audiculares), ahora compre un reproductor de dvd portatil y en el auto mi stereo no tiene entrada aux de audio , el tema es que segun como conecto las salidas o escucho la vos o la musica, si pongo las resistencias de 22k a l/r en la entrada al transmisor me puede afectar en algo al reproductor?esto me permitiria tener una entrada mezclada para que sea mono? gracias
> 
> 
> cosas que funcionan, cosas que no, que lindo es el olor a quemado de los componentes---



Primero que nada te felicito a ti y a tu esposa por la ampliación familiar.

Si colocas las resistencias NO afectas al reproductor, este seguirá trabajando en estéreo.
De la unión de las resistencias tomas señal para tu transmisor (Esta si será mono).
Recuerda que también debes conectar la "Tierra" del estéreo a la "Tierra" de tu transmisor

Posiblemente si el transmisor trabajaba con un micrófono debas adaptar un poco la señal de tu estéreo potenciómetro mediante.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

gracias amigo fogonazo, si efectivamente modifique el circuito (saque el mic) a la entrada de señal le saque la r de 1k y le puse un pote ahora estoy poniendo las resistencias ,, es mejor armar un pcb que en ves de tener la masa por pistas sea todo lo que sobra de cobre no? de nuevo gracias,estoy babosisimo jajaja es nena la nueva integrante de vikingo-company jajaja saludos


----------



## MVB

Bueno. Se que el post es un tanto viejo pero es lo mas parecido que encontre. 
Quiero conectar la salidad de mi portatil (Compaq presario f565la) al tv, que tiene entrada mono.
Las resistencias que debo usar son de 22k, o de 27k, o de cuanto?.
Se que hay unos calculos que uds hacen, pero no tengo la minima idea de como, empezando por que tengo los valores de impedancia ni el pc  ni de la tele.
Ahora: Sin son necesarios esos valores de donde los saco?

Muchas graciasd


----------



## bernatural

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Quien dijo que las calcule ?
> 
> Existe un medio de calculo pero yo use un poco de criterio.
> 1) Las resistencias no pueden ser de un valor menor a 600 Ohms (aunque la salida soporte 300)
> 2) Tampoco pueden ser altas por la carga de 10K (si fuesen mayores a 2500 habría pérdidas importantes)
> 
> Así que tome un valor conservador de 1500 Ohms


Fogonazo una consulta, y si mas bien quisiera que la señal estereo salga para un equipo transformador en mono pero a la vez que siga conservando el estereo para que vaya a otro equipo, como seria el circuito, porque si lo unimos con resistencias no estaria ya anulando el estereo permanentemente?

Este circuito estaria bien?, puesto que la entrada no inversora esta a tierra, la entrada inversora seria una tierra virtual haciendo asi posible la sumas de las dos entradas sin que entren en corto.... ( el valor de las recisistencias y condensadores no se si estaran bien son un ejemplo nomas)


----------



## SERBice

bernatural dijo:


> Fogonazo una consulta, y si mas bien quisiera que la señal estereo salga para un equipo transformador en mono pero a la vez que siga conservando el estereo para que vaya a otro equipo, como seria el circuito, porque si lo unimos con resistencias no estaria ya anulando el estereo permanentemente?
> 
> Este circuito estaria bien?, puesto que la entrada no inversora esta a tierra, la entrada inversora seria una tierra virtual haciendo asi posible la sumas de las dos entradas sin que entren en corto.... ( el valor de las recisistencias y condensadores no se si estaran bien son un ejemplo nomas)


 

Me estaba preguntando lo mismo, luego se me ocurrio el usar diodos, pero eso haria la corriente continua, y no serviria.

Mi idea es tener medios y agudos en estereo y un sub en mono con una potencia que eventualmente armare.

¿Alguien sabe algo sobre esto?


----------



## Fogonazo

Para mantener la señal "Original" intacta (Estéreo) sumados ambos canales en un punto sin degradar la separación, puedes emplear 2 amplificador operacionales como "Seguidor de tensión", a la entrada de estos aplicas el Canal "L" y "R", a la salida pones el sumador (Resistencias).
La señal estéreo no se ve afectada porque el operacional trabaja como "Separador", impidiendo que la suma de señales a la salida degrade la separación original de la señal.


----------



## SERBice

En teoria te entiendo, pero solo en teoria.

A ver, veamos si voy bien "en teoria", ¿esto seria con algun tl072 o similar?. Lamentablemente el buscador del foro esta offline, asi pues no puedo buscar información al respecto ¿tu tienes algun link para recomendarme?


----------



## AMiranda

esto me recuerda a los sumadores pasivos...

¿cómo calculamos el valor que debe tener cada resistencia si queremos sumar por ejemplo 8 canales stereo?

es decir sumar todos los canales L (8canales) y todos los canales R(8 canales) en un sólo stereo, algo parecido a un mixer.

los canales a "sumar" tienen nivel de linea.

qué ganancia tendría que tener el opamp para volver a tener un nivel de linea similar después de la atenuación de cada canal??

por cierto, sé que hay gente que prefiere las resistencias de carbón para estas cosas....¿será por la distorsión que generan??

un saludo!!


----------



## Fogonazo

SERBice dijo:


> .....A ver, veamos si voy bien "en teoria", ¿esto seria con algun tl072 o similar?......


Correcto.



AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> esto me recuerda a los sumadores pasivos...


Efectivamente



> ¿cómo calculamos el valor que debe tener cada resistencia si queremos sumar por ejemplo 8 canales stereo?


2 u 12 es lo mismo, se busca un valor bajo pero NO tanto como para recargar la etapa anterior.



> ...los canales a "sumar" tienen nivel de linea.
> 
> qué ganancia tendría que tener el opamp para volver a tener un nivel de linea similar después de la atenuación de cada canal??


Con una ganancia de 2 estará bien.



> por cierto, sé que hay gente que prefiere las resistencias de carbón para estas cosas....¿será por la distorsión que generan??


No conozco a nadie que le gusten las resistencias de carbón para aplicaciones de audio, tienen mucho mas ruido que las "Metal Film"


----------



## AMiranda

fíjate en la lista de componentes de ese clone de un mítico previo Neve:

http://www.seventhcircleaudio.com/N72/N72R31/n72_about.htm

usa también resistencias de carbón, supongo que como usaría el original.

respecto a lo de ganancia 2 entonces con un simple transistor para L y otro para R se podría hacer el make-up?? para tan poca ganancia no sería mejor usar 1 transistor que un operacional? al igual que en el previo interno de un micrófono se usa un transistor para preamplificar el condensador..

aunque claro supongo que con sólo un transistor la THD será mucho mayor que con un operacional...y eso me lleva a pensar y si se usa como makeup una válvula 12ax7 alimentada con alta tensión?? con una sóla 12ax7 el invento funcionaría correctamente no??

un saludo!


----------



## SERBice

Fogonazo: ¿podrias darme el link de algun circuito estereo a mono con tl072?, es que no he encontrado, solo encuentro pre-amplificadores y mixers... 

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

*SERBice* No es muy "Cortés" para los demás participantes del Foro pedir una respuesta un solo miembro, existe mucha gente tanto o más capacitada que yo para responderte.

Mira este esquema:
Ver el archivo adjunto 9568

A la salida de U1A tienes la suma de las señales stereo.

C10 *NO* se coloca
R6 es de 1KOhm
Y se agrega en serie con R6 un capacitor electrolítico de 10u.
El IC puede ser un TL061, TL071, TL081 o casi cualquiér otro.


----------



## SERBice

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es muy "Cortés" para los demás participantes del Foro pedir una respuesta un solo miembro, existe mucha gente tanto o más capacitada que yo para responderte.


 
Lo se, pero pues, tu estabas ayudando en este hilo y crei conveniente preguntarte a ti especificamente, perdon si a alguien le molesto.

Tengo una duda, en la entrada las dos lineas se unen luego de los capacitores y las resistencias en serie, eso no degradaria la señal estereo de la entrada?, es decir, no seria lo mismo que hacerlo con resistencias?.... se me cruzo esa idea y quisiera que alguien pueda aclararme si es asi o no (y de ser posible el porque)


----------



## Cacho

Hola Serbice



SERBice dijo:


> ...eso no degradaria la señal estereo de la entrada?, es decir, no seria lo mismo que hacerlo con resistencias?...quisiera que alguien pueda aclararme si es asi o no (y de ser posible el porque)



Te lo planteo al revés: ¿Por qué se degradaría? ¿Qué es lo que te hace pensar eso?
Y casi tan importante como eso anterior, ¿cómo es que el hacerlo solo con resistencias se degrada la señal?

Saludos


----------



## SERBice

Pues, supongo que al unir ambas fases de las señales, a pesar de tener una resistencia se estarian "emparejando" y quedaria como una señal mono, al menos eso me parece a mi.


----------



## Cacho

En el post 29 Fogo te explicó cómo era el circuito y que después de los dos buffers iba un sumador. En el 35 te pasó el circuito del sumador.
La señal estéreo se toma desde antes del sumador.

Precisamente, lo que hace un sumador es lo que llamás "emparejar" las dos y pasarlas a mono. En realidad, como su nombre lo indica, suma las señales.

Saludos


----------



## SERBice

Si, se lo que explico, si te fijas le iba siguiendo a medida que explicaba, y si, tambien vi el sumador, por eso vuelvo a preguntar, mi pregunta puntual es:

la entrada del sumador es muy similara  unir con dos resistencias ¿no estaria degradando la señal estereo el sumador? (por su simulitud en la entrada con el circuito pasivo de las resistencias), me interesaria saber el porque (ya sea afirmativa o negativamente), simplemente para enriquezer mis conocimientos.


----------



## Cacho

SERBice dijo:


> ¿no estaria degradando la señal estereo el sumador?


¡¡¡Claro que sí!!!
Si *elimina* el estéreo pasándolo a mono. Suma las dos señales y con eso hace una sola.
Ojo, que lo que se degrada es lo de "estéreo", no la señal en sí.

Al final terminás con tres señales. Un par hacen el estéreo y la suma de las dos va a subwoofer, que es mono.

¿Era eso lo que preguntabas?

Saludos


----------



## SERBice

no no amigo, mi pregunta no es esa, no soy tan torpe.

fijate, ya se que obtengo una tercera señal mono para el woofer, la pregunta es s en el pasaje no se degrada la señal estereo (la de entrada), ¿me entiendes?


----------



## Cacho

A ver si entendí: Preguntás si el circuito sumador este afecta la calidad de las señales estéreo resultantes.
Si es eso, la respuesta es que no: No afecta a las otras dos salidas.

Pensá en cada operacional como una especie de diodo que permite pasar la señal en un sentido pero no en el otro. Entre las cosas que no pueden pasar en sentido contrario está el ruido.
No es así electrónicamente hablando, pero la idea es más o menos esa.

Y si la cosa viene por el lado de las resistencias y la señal estéreo, otra vez es no. Más fácil que explicar cómo se hace esto, pensá en los divisores de voltaje hechos con dos resistencias iguales. Entre las dos (en la unión) hay un voltaje que es la mitad de la diferencia entre los extremos y en los extremos no hay variación de voltaje (a menos que sea mucha la corriente que cirula y así se caen los dos, pero parejos).

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

hola!

despues de leer todo el post no logre "exactamente" encontrar lo que buscaba..

hay muchas versiones de como hacerlo pero alguna es lo suficientemente segura como para acoplarlo a un celular o a un disk man, para mandarlo a un pequeño amplificador (mono)...

si alguien tiene la solucion le agradeceria muchisimoo!

mientras sigo buscando...

un saludo"!


----------



## andree_127

ola miren tengo una señal stereo pero cada señal tiene 3 terminales como las junto? igual que un stereo poniendo una resistencia de 22k o es diferente?

ahi tienen una imgean para que se hagan la idea

gracias de antemano.


----------



## ivan666

mariano22

Mariano la respuesta esta aclarada en el foro, vas a obtener una señal mono a partir de una estereo uniendo las señales a travez de una resistencia en cada linea sin perdia de calidad con disminucion de la potencia lo cual no te generaria ningun problema ya que la vas a amplificar despues... lo que si va a pasar y que no lo explican anteriomente es que la señal estereo previa a la union se te va a ensuciar un poco si la amplicas


----------



## venon

> *SERBice* No es muy "Cortés" para los demás participantes del Foro pedir una respuesta un solo miembro, existe mucha gente tanto o más capacitada que yo para responderte.
> 
> Mira este esquema:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...8&d=1217284482
> 
> A la salida de U1A tienes la suma de las señales stereo.
> 
> C10 *NO* se coloca
> R6 es de 1KOhm
> Y se agrega en serie con R6 un capacitor electrolítico de 10u.
> El IC puede ser un TL061, TL071, TL081 o casi cualquiér otro.


 
Fogonazo:
Una pregunta no en tiendo por que no sebe claro cuales son las patas del U1A y U1B

y perdon es que soy medio boludon.. con esto por donde elimento al sircuito 

en realidad yo quiero hacer un subwoofer la idea es pasar de esterioa mono como hablan aca y tambien hacer un filtro pasa bajos aca en contre uno que hace las dos cosas ala ves sirbe? que opinan me pueden dar una mano por favor.

http://www.diy-electronic-projects.com/p7-Low-pass-filter-Subwoofer

la idea es hacer un filtro de 2do orden este es ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y que tal si mirás los temas destacados de este subforo? Uno de ellos hace EXACTAMENTE lo que estás pidiendo...


----------



## venon

master no es EXACTAMENTE lo que estoy pidiendoo lee bien lo que pregunte yo... que buena ondaa que tiene todos en este foro he


----------



## Fogonazo

venon dijo:


> master no es EXACTAMENTE lo que estoy pidiendoo lee bien lo que pregunte yo... que buena ondaa que tiene todos en este foro he


El Foro NO tiene "Buena Onda", es *"Excelente"*.

Lo que estas consultando se preguntó aquí: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/380122/ _
Y fue respondido aquí: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/380128/ _

También podrías haber puesto un poco de voluntad y buscado el Datasheet del *TL072*


----------



## Cacho

Venon...

Circuito en la web que posteaste vos:







Circuito de Elektor sugerido por Ezavalla:





Circuito de Fogonazo:





Los dos primeros son lo mismo, apenas si cambia algún valor. El de Fogo es esencialmente igual a los anteriores, con algunos chiches más.
Lo que hizo EZavalla fue sugerirte (sin faltarte el respeto según mi opinión) que te pusieras a comparar los esquemas y (en el mejor de los casos) a leer la teoría sobre el asunto para entender cómo funcionan. Y en una forma indirecta te pidió que usaras el buscador del foro.

Si te faltó el respeto en algún momento, por favor indicá dónde para corregir el asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## venon

Cacho:
  No me voy aponer a discutir cosas que no me interesan. Si te fijas bien la  primera pregunta que se la hice a fogonazo,  con lo que me contesto el no me la respondió y la segunda tampoco yo pregunte espesifico y fui al punto.  si no quiere contestar o no les importa o fue muy tonto lo que pregunte perfecto no contesten o la borras o que se yo pero no contesten irónicamente.  

Por último ya esta lo damos por terminado. Fogonazo con solo una repuesta (yendo al punto) me contesto y me sirvió listo gracias a todos.. 
[/COLOR] 
solo me quedo una duda y la pregunte en el link que me mando...


----------



## Agucasta

Una pregunta: Para un amplificador de guitarra, que tiene entrada Monoaural, como un peavey Rage 158, por ejemplo, estos tienen una resistencia en cada canal? porque tiene ficha STEREO de entrada y sale sólo MONO en la salida.. 
Gracias.


----------



## mendfi

hola..... en todo caso para cambiar de stereo a mono lo mas sencillo seria una resistencia de entre 22k y 33k en serie con respectivo canal, luego de eso unirlos y conectarlo a un ampli mono, hasta alli estoy bien ??????

si es asi entonces mi pregunta seria ¿cuando de potencia tendrian estas resistencias?


saludos............si fue muy tonto mi punto de vista haganmelo saber sin lanzar piedras  XD


gracias =D


----------



## zaiz

Como estamos hablando de la salida de un preamplificador donde las quieres poner, basta con que sean desde 1/4 o 1/2 de watt porque el nivel de voltaje es muy bajo y de ese tamaño son seguras.

(De ninguna manera es tonto preguntar. Esto es un foro y tu pregunta se ve auténtica.)

Saludos.


----------



## mendfi

gracias man......... porcierto!!!    staba pensando sacar la señal stereo de un reproductor mp4     soolo por eso pregunte lo de las resistencias .......entonces seria de entre 1/4 y 1/2  ??????????


de antemano gracias  =D


----------



## Agucasta

Con 1/4 alcanza y sobra. Más chicas no vienen. Con dos de 22K a 1/4 watt está perfecto para la salida de un mp4, que tiene algo así como 600mV de salida. 
Saludos!


----------



## zaiz

Así es, te sirven muy bien de 1/4 de watt. Si no consigues, entonces puedes poner de 1/2 de watt.

Esto porque el nivel de salida del mp4 no creo que pase siquiera de 5volts y en ese caso el consumo máximo por cada resistencia sería de cerca de 1miliwatt. 

Y suponiendo que fuera de 10 volts la salida, el consumo no pasaría de 5miliwatts.

(edito: con más razón si es como dice agucasta, de 600milivolts a la salida)

Tú tendrías 250 miliwatts (1/4 de watt) de aguante en cada una.

De nada mendfi.

Saludos.


----------



## mendfi

agucasta89 dijo:


> Con 1/4 alcanza y sobra. Más chicas no vienen. Con dos de 22K a 1/4 watt está perfecto para la salida de un mp4, que tiene algo así como 600mV de salida.
> Saludos!




muchas gracias agucasta89....... te pasaste man.................=D


----------



## DannyR

¿Se puede hacer dos filtros pasabajos, uno para cada señal, y al final de los mismos antes que ingresen las señales al amplificador poner una resistencia de 10k en cada señal para convertirla en mono? Funcionará bien?


----------



## Fogonazo

DannyR dijo:


> ¿Se puede hacer dos filtros pasabajos, uno para cada señal, y al final de los mismos antes que ingresen las señales al amplificador poner una resistencia de 10k en cada señal para convertirla en mono? Funcionará bien?



Y no sería lo mismo mezclar las señales L + R y luego a un *"Solo"* filtro pasa-bajos


----------



## Nuyel

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y no sería lo mismo mezclar las señales L + R y luego a un *"Solo"* filtro pasa-bajos



Claro que no, sería más barato


----------



## DannyR

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y no sería lo mismo mezclar las señales L + R y luego a un *"Solo"* filtro pasa-bajos



Pero supongo que habria menos perdidas y tendria mas ganancia la señal final que ingrese al amplificador.. solo es una idea mia, no quiere decir que funcione mejor que la dos simples resistencias y un solo filtro; es en vano ésto? no mejora nada la señal haciendolo de ésta forma?


----------



## Fogonazo

DannyR dijo:


> Pero supongo que habria menos perdidas y tendria mas ganancia la señal final que ingrese al amplificador.. solo es una idea mia, no quiere decir que funcione mejor que la dos simples resistencias y un solo filtro; es en vano ésto? no mejora nada la señal haciendolo de ésta forma?



*Nop*, seguirás teniendo las mismas pérdidas, cerca de un *50%* de señal.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

¿Qué función cumple el FPB?

En la salida de las dos Resistencias y según el esquema estará R+L   y ¿Por qué no R-L o L-R?

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Qué función cumple el *FPB*?
> 
> En la salida de las dos Resistencias y según el esquema estará R+L   y ¿Por qué no R-L o L-R?
> 
> Sal U2



Filtro Pasa Bajos


----------



## miguelus

Fogonazo dijo:


> Filtro Pasa Bajos



Perfecto FPB = Filtro Pasa Bajo eso está claro, (reconozco que soy algo "cortito" pero hasta ahí llego  ) 

Pero en ese circuito  

¿Qué función desempeña un FPB?

¿Cuál sería la frecuencia de corte del FPB?

¿De qué orden sería el FPB?


P.D - FPB tambien puede ser Filtro Pasa Banda (Curiosidades del Castellano)
Pero en este contexto está claro de lo que se habla  ¿O no?.


Sal U2


----------



## DannyR

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop*, seguirás teniendo las mismas pérdidas, cerca de un *50%* de señal.



Y entonces cual seria la forma de poder mezclar las dos señales sin que se produsca casi nada o Nada de perdidas? con algun circuito activo, tienes alguna idea o circuito?


----------



## Nuyel

Verás, haces (L*f)+(R*f) = f(L+R)
A lo que vamos es que las perdidas que se producen por f (que será la respuesta a la frecuencia del filtro) va a seguir siendo la misma no importa si sumas primero o si filtras, de todas formas se va a mesclar todo cuando lo sumes y las perdidas vienen siendo por las diferencias de fases, eso es inevitable.

Para que tengas ganancia pues se tiene que hacer de forma activa en lugar de simples resistencias, de hecho es fácil, un simple sumador inversor para mezclar y luego otro multiplicador inversor con un capacitor de su salida a la entrada inversora ya actuaría como un filtro pasa bajos.


----------



## DannyR

Es una lastima que no copie el circuito de un 2.1 que reparé en una oportunidad, ya que el mismo tenia muy bien éste tema de la mezcla de señales y que simplemente para filtro usaba un par de resistencias, capacitores y un solo transistor.. nada de operacionales ni nada raro..


----------



## Fernando1987

Nuyel dijo:


> Verás, haces (L*f)+(R*f) = f(L+R)
> 
> Para que tengas ganancia pues se tiene que hacer de forma activa en lugar de simples resistencias, de hecho es fácil, un simple sumador inversor para mezclar y luego otro multiplicador inversor con un capacitor de su salida a la entrada inversora ya actuaría como un filtro pasa bajos.



Hola, perdon que me meta; lo que decis es razonable; pero no seria mas facil simplemente usar UN SOLO operacional como sumador y que al mismo tiempo de ganancia? De hecho, es el sumador mas comun, un sumador sin ganancia seria un  caso especifico de estos primeros (Donde la ganancia es = 1).

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel

Fernando1987 dijo:


> Hola, perdon que me meta; lo que decis es razonable; pero no seria mas facil simplemente usar UN SOLO operacional como sumador y que al mismo tiempo de ganancia? De hecho, es el sumador mas comun, un sumador sin ganancia seria un  caso especifico de estos primeros (Donde la ganancia es = 1).
> 
> Saludos



Si es más fácil, pero si usas el sumador no inversor dependiendo de la fuente de entrada puede tener interferencias, el sumador no inversor no las tiene por que los voltajes se llevan a 0V en el nodo de suma (en el no inversor esto no ocurre y puede producir flujo de corriente al otro canal causando efectos indeseados en algunos casos), solo que como tendrás la señal invertida tienes que volverla a invertir o la tendrás desfasada 180º con el resto del audio lo que producirá que se reste el sonido con los demás altavoces y en lugar de acentuar bajos los vas a atenuar.


----------



## mario17farias

Resulta que hice las conexiones tal cual lo muestra el señor Fogonazo en la gráfica del post numero 2 y noté que hay pérdida en la calidad del sonido es decir, no se reproducen del todo los dos canales L,R tal vez este haciendo u obviando algo, no sé . Adjunto imagen de como lo hice. Saludos....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné una resistencia de 1 K en paralelo con el pré


----------



## mario17farias

Sería algo así?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , probalo así y comentá los resultados.


----------



## mario17farias

Ok lo probaré y comento.
Saludos


----------



## mario17farias

Probé poner la resistencia de 1K como me sugeriste y no resultó como esperaba, noté que bajó considerablemente la amplificación del equipo. la falta de realze en ambos canales sigue igual.
Alguna otra sugerencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

mario17farias dijo:


> Probé poner la resistencia de 1K como me sugeriste y no resultó como esperaba, noté que bajó considerablemente la amplificación del equipo. la falta de *realze* en ambos canales sigue igual.
> Alguna otra sugerencia.



 Realce 

Este tipo de mezcla reduce la señal disponible en un *50%*, si deseas recuperar lo que se pierde en la mezcla debes agregar una etapa activa con un transistor u operacional.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bueno , para lograr tu "realce" debes jugar un poco con el valor de las resistencias ,* quizás en vez de 22k debas probar 10k* , también podrias probar de *poner capacitores de .1 uF en paralelo con esas dos resistencias*.

Tampoco comentás que es lo que querés que se "realce" , si el sonido total , estilo "presencia" o los agudos o los graves . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## ElectroWero

Despues del despiste para un mejor desempeño usar un operacional, como se lo aconsejan:


----------



## mario17farias

Ja.ja gracias por la corrección ortográfica, solo pensé que podría obtener mejores resultados sin tener que agregar un operacional, no sé si "realce" es la palabra indicada, ademas siempre pensé que al mezclar los dos canales en una sola obtendría la misma calidad, pero gracias a ustedes me doy cuenta que no es tanto así, es más, yo mismo me dí cuenta al realizar las pruebas, en fin, solo quería aprovechar el pre monofónico que tengo armado, bueno optaré por armarme un pre stereo y problema solucionado.
Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

La calidad es la misma, solo pierdes nivel de señal.


----------

